# a + personal direct object



## Joey.

Hola todos,

he hablado espanol, o mejor dicho, he estudiado por mucho tiempo, pero no estoy seguro totalmente de la regla con " a" personal y los objetos directos.

Por ejemplo, "Has visto a Juan?" y "Lo has visto a Juan". Es decir, cuando se usa "a Juan" no es necesario usar el objeto primero? 

No entiendo si se tiene que usar el objeto para que usar "a Juan".

Creo que aprendi que "a Juan" es para aclararlo y no se puede usarlo sin el objeto (primero).

Si alguien puede ayudarme, lo agredeceria.

Gracias por adelantado.

-Joe


----------



## San

Joey. said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> 
> he hablado espanol, o mejor dicho, *lo* he estudiado por *durante* mucho tiempo, pero no estoy seguro totalmente de la regla con " a" personal y los objetos directos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, "Has visto a Juan?" y "Lo has visto a Juan". Es decir, cuando se usa "a Juan" no es necesario usar el objeto primero?
> 
> No entiendo si se tiene que usar el objeto para que usar "a Juan".
> 
> Creo que aprendi que "a Juan" es para aclararlo y no se puede usarlo sin el objeto (primero).
> 
> Si alguien puede ayudarme, lo agredeceria.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.
> 
> -Joe


¿Has visto a Juan?
¿Lo has visto? (Lo = a Juan)

Es cierto que a veces después del pronombre se especifica el nombre para evitar confusión, aunque sea redundante, pero en este caso suena rarísimo ¿Lo has visto a Juan? 

Creo que es algo que se da más con objetos indirectos, pero espera más respuestas.


----------



## ieracub

Efectivamente, como dice San, suena muy extraña la repetición del complemento directo. No así el indirecto.

Le compre un regalo a Juan (le = a Juan)

En este caso se exige el _le_

Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> 
> he hablado espanol, o mejor dicho, he estudiado por mucho tiempo, pero no estoy seguro totalmente de la regla con " a" personal y los objetos directos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, "Has visto a Juan?" y "Lo has visto a Juan". Es decir, cuando se usa "a Juan" no es necesario usar el objeto primero?
> 
> No entiendo si se tiene que usar el objeto para que usar "a Juan".
> 
> Creo que aprendi que "a Juan" es para aclararlo y no se puede usarlo sin el objeto (primero).
> 
> Si alguien puede ayudarme, lo agredeceria.
> si usa LE ( COMO COMPLEMENTO directo) puedes decir :
> 
> *le has visto a Juan.*
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.
> 
> -Joe


----------



## Joey.

Gracias todos,

asi que, la regla es para el indirecto la mayoria del tiempo (o todo el tiempo?).

Y tambien, con "Le compre un regalo a Juan" es necessario usar primero "Le" o "a Juan"? Es decir, puedo usar la oracion sin "Le" o si tengo "a Juan" tengo que usar "le" originalmente?

No puedo usar "Compre un regalo a Juan" si? Tengo que usar el pronombre indirecto aqui. si?

Gracias.


----------



## mhp

Le dije a Juan que ... 
dije a Juan que ...  (necesita le)
lo dije a Juan  (necesita le)
  le dije a juan  (necesita lo)
    se lo dije a Juan 

  Vi a Juan 
  Lo/le vi a Juan 
  A Juan lo/le vi


----------



## ieracub

Por si aún quedan dudas:

Es obligatorio el _le: __"Le compré un regalo a Juan",_ _"A Juan le compré un regalo" y "Le compré a Juan un regalo"._

Es incorrecto: _"¿Lo has visto a Juan?"_
Son correctos: _"¿Has visto a Juan?"_ y _"¿Lo has visto?"_

Estás a punto de entrar en el mundo del leísmo. Ivy29 escribió "_le has visto a Juan"_*.* Este es un ejemplo de uso *incorrecto pero aceptado* del uso de _le._

Ya vas a tener tiempo de complicarte con este tema....

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

ieracub said:
			
		

> Por si aún quedan dudas:
> 
> Es obligatorio el _le: __"Le compré un regalo a Juan",_ _"A Juan le compré un regalo" y "Le compré a Juan un regalo"._
> 
> Es incorrecto: _"¿Lo has visto a Juan?"_
> Son correctos: _"¿Has visto a Juan?"_ y _"¿Lo has visto?"_
> 
> Estás a punto de entrar en el mundo del leísmo. Ivy29 escribió "_le has visto a Juan"_*.* Este es un ejemplo de uso *incorrecto pero aceptado* del uso de _le._
> 
> Ya vas a tener tiempo de complicarte con este tema....
> 
> Saludos.


 
(Le) compré un regalo a Juan: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)
(Le) compré a Juan un regalo: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)
A Juan le compré un regalo: LE es obligatorio (CI antepuesto al verbo)

¿Lo has visto a Juan? = uso aceptable
La duplicación del CD en este caso (CD pospuesto al verbo) es ajena a la norma, pero pienso que es aceptable.

¿Has visto a Juan? = correcto
¿Lo has visto? = correcto

Saludos, Pitt


----------



## ieracub

Pitt said:
			
		

> (Le) compré un regalo a Juan: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)
> (Le) compré a Juan un regalo: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)


Estaba esperando que alguien hiciera algún comentario sobre el uso opcional de _le_ en estas frases.

Me parece que en estos casos la ausencia de _le _sí puede ser gramaticalmente correcto, pero, en general, creo que le resta fluidez a la frase y en la inmensa mayoría de los casos se prefiere el uso de _le._

En mi humilde opinión, para no complicar el aprendizaje de Joey, yo le recomendaría que simpre lo usase (cuando corresponda, claro).

Saludos.


----------



## Sebastian75

Pitt said:
			
		

> (Le) compré un regalo a Juan: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)
> (Le) compré a Juan un regalo: LE es opcional (CI pospuesto al verbo)
> A Juan le compré un regalo: LE es obligatorio (CI antepuesto al verbo)


 
No es gramaticalmente incorrecto la ausencia de Le pero es preferible su uso, como dijo ieraclub le resta fluidez a la frase y como no es es común su ausencia suena extragno:

*Le* compré un regalo a Juan
*Le* compré a Juan un regalo

no obstante, sería más adecuado decir:

Compré un regalo _para_ Juan. 
Compré _para_ Juan un regalo.

"Comprar un regalo a Juan" podría significar que el regalo ha sido comprado a Juan (Juan lo ha vendido) así como que el regalo fue comprado para Juan. 



			
				Pitt said:
			
		

> ¿Lo has visto a Juan? = uso aceptable
> La duplicación del CD en este caso (CD pospuesto al verbo) es ajena a la norma, pero pienso que es aceptable.


 
_¿Lo has visto a Juan? _Es incorrecto mas suele ser aceptable para clarificar el sujeto = "_¿Lo has visto, a Juan?"._ Sucede lo mismo en el caso de_ Le has visto a Juan_

Es correcto:
Lo has visto
Has visto a Juan
Le has visto


----------



## Ivy29

Sebastian75 said:
			
		

> No es gramaticalmente incorrecto la ausencia de Le pero es preferible su uso, como dijo ieraclub le resta fluidez a la frase y como no es es común su ausencia suena extragno:
> 
> *Le* compré un regalo a Juan
> *Le* compré a Juan un regalo
> 
> no obstante, sería más adecuado decir:
> 
> Compré un regalo _para_ Juan.
> Compré _para_ Juan un regalo.
> 
> "Comprar un regalo a Juan" podría significar que el regalo ha sido comprado a Juan (Juan lo ha vendido) así como que el regalo fue comprado para Juan.
> 
> 
> 
> _¿Lo has visto a Juan? _Es incorrecto mas suele ser aceptable para clarificar el sujeto = "_¿Lo has visto, a Juan?"._ Sucede lo mismo en el caso de_ Le has visto a Juan_
> 
> Es correcto:
> Lo has visto
> Has visto a Juan
> Le has visto


 
TAMBIÉN ES CORRECTO

Le has visto a Juan ( leísmo aceptado por la RAE)
A Juan le has visto. ( la redundancia del CD *a Juan* es para identificarlo) 

Ivy29.


----------



## Joey.

Muchas Gracias todos por sus respuestas.

Todavia estoy un poco confundido, pero pienso que entiendo algun de ello (some of it?)

Por ejemplo, diganme si me equivoco:

Nunca deberia usar "Lo" con "a alguien" (salvo "se lo..."), es incorrecto completamente, si?

Tambien, cuando tengo "a alguien" no es necesario usar "le", pero es mas comun (o normal?) usarlo?

Seria mejor usar "le" todos tiempos por si acaso (seria mas facil pa' mi -Je)?

Y tambien, la ultima pregunta, no se puede usar "Le" solamente en una oracion? Por ejemplo "Le compre un regalo". Es incorrecto? Se que ustedes no saben el objeto (la persona), pero si yo y la otra person con quien estoy hablando lo sabemos esta bien?

(you see??), pensaba que no se puede tener "a alguien" sin "el objeto indirecto," pero, en una conversacion (donde la otra persona sabe de quien se habla), se puede usars solo el objeto.

Gracias, y disculpenme por mi confusion.
-Joe


----------



## San

Joey. said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> Todavia estoy un poco confundido, pero pienso que entiendo algun de ello (some of it?)
> 
> Por ejemplo, diganme si me equivoco:
> 
> Nunca deberia usar "Lo" con "a alguien" (salvo "se lo..."), es incorrecto completamente, si?
> 
> Tambien, cuando tengo "a alguien" no es necesario usar "le", pero es mas comun (o normal?) usarlo?
> 
> Seria mejor usar "le" todos tiempos por si acaso (seria mas facil pa' mi -Je)?
> 
> Y tambien, la ultima pregunta, no se puede usar "Le" solamente en una oracion? Por ejemplo "Le compre un regalo". Es incorrecto? Se que ustedes no saben el objeto (la persona), pero si yo y la otra person con quien estoy hablando lo sabemos esta bien?
> 
> (you see??), pensaba que no se puede tener "a alguien" sin "el objeto indirecto," pero, en una conversacion (donde la otra persona sabe de quien se habla), se puede usars solo el objeto.
> 
> Gracias, y disculpenme por mi confusion.
> -Joe


Joey, "a alguien" puede ser objeto directo o indirecto. Dependiendo de eso se usan unos pronombres u otros.

Ejemplos de objeto directo:

Voy a contratar *a Juan* (voy a contratar*lo*)
Amo *a María* (*la* amo)
Voy a buscar *a mis amigos* (voy a buscar*los*)
Voy a ver *a las chicas* (voy a ver*las*)

Ejemplos de objeto indirecto:

Voy a comprar*le* un regalo *a Juan
*Voy a comprar*le* un regalo *a María
Le* dí un beso *a María
*Voy a comprar*les* regalos *a mis amigas
*Voy a comprar*les* regalos *a mis amigos

*Cuando usas un verbo *tienes que saber* si admite complemento directo o no. Es algo que se aprende con la práctica sólamente. Casi siempre tiene que ver con la semántica del verbo, no es caprichoso, pero fíjate en el DRAE, delante de cada acepción de cada verbro figura un código:

tr. (transitivo) : quiere decir que ese verbo, con esa acepción admite complemento directo.

intr. (intransitivo): No admite complemento directo.


----------



## ieracub

Joey. said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> Todavia estoy un poco confundido, pero pienso que entiendo algun de ello (some of it?)
> 
> No te preocupes, es complicado también para nosotros. Al menos para mí, tanto así que he tenido que buscar en la Internet y he encontrado una excelente página que responde precisamente tus preguntas. No es un texto sencillo, pero está muy bueno. Este es http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Redundancia%20pronominal-doblado%20de%20cl%C3%ADticos.htm
> 
> Por ejemplo, diganme si me equivoco:
> 
> Nunca deberia usar "Lo" con "a alguien" (salvo "se lo..."), es incorrecto completamente, si?
> 
> Según el texto que cita al DPD, depende: Si el CD (complemento directo) va pospuesto al verbo es "ajeno a la norma culta, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas" (_Lo vi a Juan_). Si el CD va antepuesto al verbo es obligatorio el _lo _(A Juan lo vi).
> 
> 
> Tambien, cuando tengo "a alguien" no es necesario usar "le", pero es mas comun (o normal?) usarlo?
> 
> Seria mejor usar "le" todos tiempos por si acaso (seria mas facil pa' mi -Je)?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que es una buena receta.
> 
> Y tambien, la ultima pregunta, no se puede usar "Le" solamente en una oracion? Por ejemplo "Le compre un regalo". Es incorrecto? Se que ustedes no saben el objeto (la persona), pero si yo y la otra person con quien estoy hablando lo sabemos esta bien?
> 
> Sí se puede, cuando el emisor y el receptor conocen la persona de la que se habla. Lo que no debe ocurrir es dejar a los verbos transitivos (a propósito de lo que expone San) sin su CD. Si dices "_Le compre" _el receptor se va a quedar esperando el CD "_le compraste...¿qué?". "Le compre el regalo" _o _"Se lo compre" _le dan sentido pleno a la oración.
> 
> (you see??), pensaba que no se puede tener "a alguien" sin "el objeto indirecto," pero, en una conversacion (donde la otra persona sabe de quien se habla), se puede usars solo el objeto.
> 
> 
> Gracias, y disculpenme por mi confusion.
> 
> De nada. Voy a estudiarme el texto que encontré. Saludos.
> 
> -Joe


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> Todavia estoy un poco confundido, pero pienso que entiendo algun de ello (some of it?)
> 
> Por ejemplo, diganme si me equivoco:
> 
> Nunca deberia usar "Lo" con "a alguien" (salvo "se lo..."), es incorrecto completamente, si?
> 
> Tambien, cuando tengo "a alguien" no es necesario usar "le", pero es mas comun (o normal?) usarlo?
> 
> Seria mejor usar "le" todos tiempos por si acaso (seria mas facil pa' mi -Je)?
> 
> Y tambien, la ultima pregunta, no se puede usar "Le" solamente en una oracion? Por ejemplo "Le compre un regalo". Es incorrecto? Se que ustedes no saben el objeto (la persona), pero si yo y la otra person con quien estoy hablando lo sabemos esta bien?
> 
> (you see??), pensaba que no se puede tener "a alguien" sin "el objeto indirecto," pero, en una conversacion (donde la otra persona sabe de quien se habla), se puede usars solo el objeto.
> 
> Gracias, y disculpenme por mi confusion.
> -Joe


 
*Sería bueno explicar que:*
Le compré un regalo a Juan
Le ( a él, IO) compré un regalo ( subject known by the interlocutors)
SE LO COMPRÉ ( SE= LE) LO = GIFT). 'se' is used for euphony.

Ivy29


 SE LO COMPRÉ


----------



## Joey.

Muchas gracias Ieracub y Ivy. Lo agradezco mucho. Y Ieracub, voy a mirar a ese sitio web.

Gracias de nuevo.
-Joe


----------



## mhp

Joey. said:
			
		

> Lo agradezco mucho.


 Lo agradezco mucho 
  Os lo agradezco mucho 
  Les lo agradezco mucho 
  Se lo agradezco mucho


----------



## Joey.

Gracias por corregirme. Asi que, quiere decir "I appreciate it (from you guys) si?


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Ieracub y(e) Ivy. Lo (*es*) agradezco mucho. Y Ieracub, voy a mirar a ese sitio web.>>>
> 
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Joey.

Hola Ivy, disculpeme, pero, que es "(Es) agradezco mucho"? Porque usas "es" aca?

Gracias.

-Joe


----------



## araceli

Quiso corregir así: Les agradezco mucho.


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Hola Ivy, disculpeme, pero, que es "(Es) agradezco mucho"? Porque usas "es" aca?
> *LES agradezco mucho* ( *NO*- los agradezco mucho)
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## San

"Lo agradezco mucho" es correcto: Agradecer algo a alguien, yo al menos lo empleo así, algo=CD, a alguien=CI, por tanto "(Les) agradezco mucho *lo* que han hecho por mí"


----------



## Joey.

Bueno, Ustedes puedieran darme los significados de todos los ejemplos, por favor?

Para:

Lo agradezco --I appreciate it?

Se lo agradezco -- I'm grateful (thankful) to you guys (respectful) for it?

Les agradezco -- I'm thankful/grateful to you guys?

Que es mas comun por la general? Y que es la forma coloquial de decirlos (los ejemplos mas arribas) en ingles.

Gracias por anticipado.

-Joe


----------



## mhp

Joey. said:
			
		

> Bueno, Ustedes puedieran darme los significados de todos los ejemplos, por favor?
> 
> Para:
> 
> Lo agradezco --I appreciate it?
> 
> Se lo agradezco -- I'm grateful (thankful) to you guys (respectful) for it?
> 
> Les agradezco -- I'm thankful/grateful to you guys?
> 
> Que es mas comun por la general? Y que es la forma coloquial de decirlos (los ejemplos mas arribas) en ingles.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.
> 
> -Joe


 It seems different people use it in different ways. To me it is a transitive verb that is normally used with an indirect compliment (se lo agradezco de veras = I’m very grateful to you). From the DRAE the intransitive use is not accepted, but from DPD, it seems that it is common to use it that way in the Americas.


> *2.* En el español general es mayoritario su uso como transitivo y suele llevar, además, un complemento indirecto (_agradecer_ [algo] a alguien): _«Deberías agradecerme el paseo»_ (Cabrujas _Americano_ [Ven. 1986]). En el español de América se emplea también, con frecuencia, como intransitivo, seguido de un complemento con _por_ (_agradecer_ a alguien por algo): _«La imperfección le complacía tanto que agradecía a Dios por los innumerables pecados de su prójimo»_ (Serrano _Dios_ [Col. 2000]).


----------



## San

mhp said:
			
		

> It seems different people use it in different ways. To me it is a transitive verb that is normally used with an indirect compliment (se lo agradezco de veras = I’m very grateful to you). From the DRAE the intransitive use is not accepted, but from DPD, it seems that it is common to use it that way in the Americas.


En el uso que me es familiar en España es transitivo con CD obligatorio y CI opcional:

Lo agradezco
Se lo agradezco
Les agradezco 

Sobre las frases en inglés no puedo estar seguro, Joey, pero yo diría que "I'm very grateful to you= Le(s) estoy muy agradecido", ahora sí "estar agradecido" como intransitivo.

Pero no sé hasta que punto es gramaticalmente correcto porque no me suena sin el pronombre de CI:

Estoy muy agradecido a ustedes


----------



## mhp

De acuerdo. Se parecen mucho los verbos “agradecer” y “decir”. Se pude decir “lo digo”, pero si estás hablando con una persona, a mí me parece normal que se diga “te lo digo”, así que 
  lo agradezco = I’m thankful, I’m grateful
  se lo agradezco = I thank you, I’m grateful to you, …

 Se puede tratar “Les agradezco” de un leísmo de cortesía. Aquí el verbo “agradecer” se usa como intransitivo: agradezco a ustedes --> los agradezco --> (leísmo) les agradezco.


----------



## Jellby

mhp said:
			
		

> Se puede tratar “Les agradezco” de un leísmo de cortesía. Aquí el verbo “agradecer” se usa como intransitivo: agradezco a ustedes --> los agradezco --> (leísmo) les agradezco.



Lo siento pero no. Si usas "agradecer" como intransitivo, no puedes tener objeto directo, por lo tanto no puedes usar "los". "A ustedes" es complemento indirecto y se sustituye por "les", no es leísmo, es simplemente lo normal: CI -> le(s).


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:
			
		

> Lo siento pero no. Si usas "agradecer" como intransitivo, no puedes tener objeto directo, por lo tanto no puedes usar "los". "A ustedes" es complemento indirecto y se sustituye por "les", no es leísmo, es simplemente lo normal: CI -> le(s).


Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## Joey.

Asi que, "Les Agradezco" es incorrecto? O simplemente depende del pais or parte del pais?


----------



## Rayines

Joey. said:
			
		

> Asi que, "Les Agradezco" es incorrecto? O simplemente depende del pais or parte del pais?


No Joey: "*Les* agradezco" es perfectamente correcto. Considéralo así: el verbo *agradecer *puede llevar objeto directo (por ejemplo: "agradecer una invitación"), u objeto indirecto (agradecer a alguien). En este último caso, dices: "*le* agradezco" (a Fulano). Si te refieres a "la invitación", podrías decir "*la* agradezco", ya que es objeto directo.
Generalmente decimos: "Se (en reemplazo de *le* para que no suene mal) lo agradezco", que equivale a decir: "Yo agradezco eso (O.D.) a usted (O.I.)". ¿Se entiende?

(Y sí, Joe, mi avatar es Botero, justo hay en estos días una exposición en Bs. As.)


----------



## Joey.

Si, lo entiendo. Muchas gracias!

Y Rayines, su avatar es Botero, si? Soy un gran fan de sus cuadros. 
-Joe


----------



## Jellby

Joey. said:
			
		

> Asi que, "Les Agradezco" es incorrecto? O simplemente depende del pais or parte del pais?



Como dice Inés, es correcto, pero como frase aislada es rara.

"Agradecer" normalmente es transitivo, por lo que *requiere* un objeto directo, que no puede ser "le" (por el significado de de "agradecer", podemos excluir los leísmos admitidos). Si añades un objeto directo, es perfectamente correcto y normal: Les agradezco *lo que han hecho por mí*, Les agradezco *la invitación*...

"Les agradezco", sin otro objeto directo, parece que se usa en América (como ha dicho mhp), pero entonces la cosa que se agradece se introduce con _por_: Les agradezco *por la invitación*.

En todo caso, yo recomiendo "Se lo agradezco"


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> Como dice Inés, es correcto, pero como frase aislada es rara.
> 
> "Agradecer" normalmente es transitivo, por lo que *requiere* un objeto directo, que no puede ser "le" (por el significado de de "agradecer", podemos excluir los leísmos admitidos). Si añades un objeto directo, es perfectamente correcto y normal: Les agradezco *lo que han hecho por mí*, Les agradezco *la invitación*...
> 
> "Les agradezco", sin otro objeto directo, parece que se usa en América (como ha dicho mhp), pero entonces la cosa que se agradece se introduce con _por_: Les agradezco *por la invitación*.
> 
> En todo caso, yo recomiendo "Se lo agradezco"


 
*Les agradezco* se supone que les agradece POR ALGO ( DO) a ellos ( quienes reciben la gratitud) IO ellos (LES) FROM the speaker. Muchas veces el DO is implied, se sobreentiende.

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *Les agradezco*  se supone que les agradece POR ALGO ( DO)



Si usas la forma "agradecer a alguien por algo", estás usando el verbo como intransitivo y, por lo tanto, no tiene objeto directo; "por algo" no es objeto directo (que sólo puede introducirse por la preposición "a"), es otro tipo de complemento (no me voy a arriesgar a darle un nombre), pero no objeto directo, aunque cumple la función de éste cuando usas "agradecer" como transitivo.

Si usas la forma intransitiva, sí puedes omitir el complemento con "por", pero si usas la transitiva no puedes omitir el objeto directo, como mucho lo puedes sustituir por "lo".

Ah... también se puede decir "Les estoy agradecido/a".


----------



## Joey.

Muchas Gracias por toda la informacion.

Se lo agradezco mucho... !

p.d. Rayines, es copado que habia una exposicion de Botero en sus cuidad. Nunca he visto sus cuadros en persona. Es un poco raro, tenemos un gran museo en la cuidad de Nuevo York, El MoMA--El Museo del Arte Moderno (con muchos Picassos, Matisses, Pollocks, Cezannes, y mucho mas), pero, no hay un Botero en ahi, por lo menos, ahora no. Creo que en el pasado, habia algunos (por ejemplo La Mona Lisa).

De todas maneras, me gusta su avatar!


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> Si usas la forma "agradecer a alguien por algo", estás usando el verbo como intransitivo y, por lo tanto, no tiene objeto directo; "por algo" no es objeto directo (que sólo puede introducirse por la preposición "a"), es otro tipo de complemento (no me voy a arriesgar a darle un nombre), pero no objeto directo, aunque cumple la función de éste cuando usas "agradecer" como transitivo.
> 
> Si usas la forma intransitiva, sí puedes omitir el complemento con "por", pero si usas la transitiva no puedes omitir el objeto directo, como mucho lo puedes sustituir por "lo".
> 
> Ah... también se puede decir "Les estoy agradecido/a".


 
*Les agradezco las atenciones que recibí de tu familia.*
*se las agradezco*

*Ivy29*


----------

